# When did you have your first period after Cytotec



## aliss

After the sac/baby passed, how long did it take for you? Thanks.


----------



## lomelly

I'll let you know when I have mine... took the pills Oct 7th/8th, didn't actually pass the sac till Oct 20th. Been having some spotting on and off for a week, but no period yet. :(


----------



## tryingfaith

I just took the cytotec pills on Oct. 17th and 18th. I have not passed the sac yet, but my bleeding is getting heavier which means my HCG levels are going down. I was only 6 weeks along when I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum. How far along were you ladies? I am wondering because I am not sure what to expect as far as how big the sac should be. I have lots of cramping that keeps me up at night. :growlmad: but no big clots just little ones. I am hoping this will be over soon. I want to try again as soon as my body is ready. How about you ladies?


----------



## snowflakes120

I am of no help but want to watch this thread as I am wondering the same thing too. My last dose of Cytotec was 11/9 and passed the sac that same day. My doctor told me anytime between 4-6 weeks after is normal.

Tryingfaith - I was supposed to be 7w but was only measuring 5w2d and the sac was maybe a bit bigger than a walnut - it was creamy colored and jelly like. I have heard that it can also pass not whole but in bits & pieces.


----------



## tryingfaith

snowflakes120 said:


> I am of no help but want to watch this thread as I am wondering the same thing too. My last dose of Cytotec was 11/9 and passed the sac that same day. My doctor told me anytime between 4-6 weeks after is normal.
> 
> Tryingfaith - I was supposed to be 7w but was only measuring 5w2d and the sac was maybe a bit bigger than a walnut - it was creamy colored and jelly like. I have heard that it can also pass not whole but in bits & pieces.

Sorry about your loss. I was wondering if it could come out in pieces, because I have been real crampy and my bleeding has picked up, but no major clots, but lots of little and medium sized ones..Thanks for the info.


----------



## lomelly

I was measuring 6 weeks (sac only, no baby because of blighted ovum). The whole sac was about the size of a large walnut, flattened. Bleeding stopped immediately after that. Waiting for AF after this bout of spotting, hope she comes we want to try again ASAP


----------



## August79

My m/c was in the seventh week with the baby having passed at six weeks. I took my dose of Cytotec on September 1st and passed everything that night. I had period like bleeding for almost a week afterward. I had an ultrasound to confirm everything had indeed passed. My next period did not start until October 7th. So it was 36 days for me, which is not unusual for me as I have longer cycles. My latest cycle started on November 9th. It does appear that my body is returning to normal (for me anyway).

I hope that ya'll ladies do not have too long to wait. So sorry for your losses


----------

